# New Member



## salaamr08 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello friends I am salaam from India.I am 25 yrs. and i want to be good bodybuilder i am 5'9" tall.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*salaamr08* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

